# How to befriend someone.



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

Here 4 pics. They will explain it all. Sorry they are in the wrong order but they are numbered so you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah that’s not available in the app


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

*Sorry about that.*

How'd you get all your other friends?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sacksteder kid said:


> How'd you get all your other friends?




Bribery, extortion, gambling, luck - same ways that everyone else makes friends.


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

*That's not what I meant*

What I meant was that on your profile you have a bunch of friends . How'd you get those friends


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There didn’t used to be an app, so you had to go to the website directly. For some reason I can’t sign on to the website and I am not getting the reset password emails, so that’s fun.


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry about that, maybe you entered the wrong email address? My email address is a little longer than most so it's easy to mess up.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I’ve been a member here for like 10 years - there’s no excuse for not being able to sign in


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

Yah, you're right. Sorry


----------

